# Need a "Reading" Bible



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 16, 2009)

I am on the lookout for a good reading Bible for personal devotions. I love my NKJV Thomson-Chain that I preach from but it is a little too big to carry around and sit in my lap with, my ESV Study Bible is just too big for much reading, and my Geneva Bible is a great resource but not for regular reading. So what I am looking for particularly is a Bible that does not weigh 10 lbs like my ESV Study Bible or Thomson-Chain and is in a better type-set than my Geneva Bible. I would prefer a leather-bound NKJV or NASB. Also I would like one with a column bible verse reference.

Any suggestions?


----------



## LawrenceU (Jul 16, 2009)

I love my little ESV Pitt Minion from Cambridge. I don't know if they do the other versions or not.


----------



## greenbaggins (Jul 16, 2009)

Buy dot com has the best price on Pitt Minions other than the ESV. It is around $82, and Cambridge has indeed published Pitt Minions in both the NKJV and the NASB (I do not think it is the updated NASB, only the older one). I HIGHLY recommend the Pitt Minion format, as it is a small Bible that is very easily held in one hand, and yet stays flat when you open it, and the print is crystal clear (much clearer than almost any other Bible of comparable size). I recommend the Black Goatskin, although the French Morocco is cheaper. I don't know if the French Morocco will stay flat when opened. It is the best Bible I have for visitation.


----------



## Berean (Jul 16, 2009)

I have this in black calfskin, Ben. I absolutely love it. Some sites say 10 pt and others 11 pt type. But it's very readable on the French paper. The size is nice, too. Not really ultra-thin. More like 1.5 inches including the cover.

NASB Large-Print UltraThin Reference Bible--genuine leather, black - - Christianbook.com


----------



## nasa30 (Jul 16, 2009)

I really like this one. I looks to be the same binding as my Crossway Trimline ESV. The binding is great and it holds up really well. This is the one that I used to use when I was flying alot. Holds up real well being shoved in a backpack and is a great price.

NASB Ultrathin Reference Bible--imitation leather, burgundy/tan - - Christianbook.com


----------



## shackleton (Jul 16, 2009)

Try reading, "The Shack" that is something different from what you are used to.


----------



## Sven (Jul 16, 2009)

Ben, 

Are you sure you just don't want one of those "Bible-zines?" They're, like, totally cool, and they, like, have these sweet quizzes about your favorite stuff. Plus great insights on, like, inner beauty and stuff. Like, you should totally get one. All the cool cats have one.

Your BFF, 
Sven


----------



## Berean (Jul 16, 2009)

Sven said:


> Ben,
> 
> Are you sure you just don't want one of those "Bible-zines?" They're, like, totally cool, and they, like, have these sweet quizzes about your favorite stuff. Plus great insights on, like, inner beauty and stuff. Like, you should totally get one. All the cool cats have one.
> 
> ...



Like, awesome! I, like, wonder if they, you know, make a Mod's Bible?


----------

